# Bourbon flavor cream honey



## Blair Bees (Sep 1, 2021)

How do you make bourbon flavor cream honey. Been making cream honey for a couple of years but have not seen anything about infusing bourbon flavoring


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

With or without alcohol?
Without alcohol there are several companies online that sell non-alcoholic bourbon flavorings. I used some in some cake frostings.








Amazon.com : LorAnn Bourbon SS Flavor, 1 ounce bottle : Everything Else


Amazon.com : LorAnn Bourbon SS Flavor, 1 ounce bottle : Everything Else



www.amazon.com




I enjoyed the bourbon straight out of the bottle and mixed in the frosting. It had a better taste.
You have to do several small batches to find out how much bourbon to use.


----------

